
Kubernetes Manager: A Kubernetes Dashboard / Status Page - mlamina
https://github.com/mlamina/Kubernetes-Manager
======
mlamina
I wrote this little tool mainly for myself, because I felt the need to have
some kind of quick overview / status page for my Kubernetes clusters. Since
IMHO there is still no tool out there providing this kind of functionality the
way I wanted it to be, I just put the code on Github and hope that it might
help some colleagues in need :) These are some of the core features that I
find the most useful:

\- Quickly view the (color-coded!) status of all RCs, pods and services in
realtime per namespace

\- Delete pods and RCs with one click

\- List and search recent cluster events and quickly jump to related resources

\- Follow the progress of rolling updates in realtime

------
brudgers
This might make a good "Show HN" if it meets the guidelines and want feedback.

~~~
mlamina
I don't have a lot of experience posting things on HN. Is it OK to post it
again in "Show HN"?

~~~
brudgers
If you don't keep reposting it and it meets the guidelines, I'd think so
because "Show HN" is designed for letting people try stuff out and provide
feedback.

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
mlamina
Thanks! Very helpful :)

